# Steam Tank as Chaos Warshrine?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Having read the description for the Chaos Warshrine and seen the new plastic Empire Steam Tank, I'm wondering if I can convert one for use as a warshrine?


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

You "could" do anything really.

I don't personally think it is a good idea (The corpse cart is a good starting point for a war shrine), but if you wanted to and you put it on the right sized base you could.

Just make sure your opponent knows what it is first.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it would make a great platform to work off of personally. Though the cost of the kit and the parts you'd have left over would not justify doing it!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Why not combine the Steam Tank kit with the Corpse Cart? You could have a more armored look to the cart, but keep the "cart" look instead of the tank look.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there any way that you could build the chassey of the Steam Tank as a War Shrine while allowing you to make a simple switch to a Steam Tank, such as popping the Steam Tank's upper portion on top of the War Shrine (hence covering it up)?

For instance, can you make it so you can pull away the Steam Tank and have underneath it your War Shrine on its chassey? Or what about interchangeable parts, is that a feasible idea to incorporate?


----------



## cheeketski (Feb 21, 2009)

steam tanks, with statue of greater daemon on top.....warshrine


----------



## Freedom18 (May 4, 2009)

You could do it I suppose, but it is kinda pricy. Also (and I may be mistaken) it's not quite in line with fluff, I believe there are only 8 steam tanks in the empire... but if thats what you want to do then go for it! And don't forget to post pictures!


----------

